# Monitorkonfiguration per Shortcut ändern



## C-H (14. Juni 2008)

Hi!

Ich suche eine Möglichkeit per Shortcut die Monitorkonfiguration meines Windows Vista umzustellen. Soll heißen:

Normalerweise arbeite ich an _einem_ Monitor. Manche Programme möchte ich aber auf einem anderen anzeigen lassen, der dann der Primäre Bildschirm sein muss. Jetzt muss ich immer in die Anzeige-Einstellungen gehen, und den 2. Monitor aktivieren und als primären Bildschirm fetslegen.

Für diese Aktion hätte ich gerne einen Shortcut. Gibt es da ein Tool das so was kann? Am liebsten natürlich Freeware ;-)


----------



## Andreas Späth (14. Juni 2008)

Freeware fällt mir spontan nichts ein, aber Shareware.
Ich glaube mich zu erinnern das Powerstrip diese Funktion bietete. Zumindest kann man verschiedene Profilen Shortcuts zuweisen.
Das einzige Probleme das ich damals (tm) hatte, war dass beide Monitore unterschiedliche Auflösungen hatten, und diese nicht automatisch umgestellt wurde, bzw Windows XP war damals daran schuld. Auf Vista hab ich das noch nicht getestet.


----------

